# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Šibenik

## mama zmaj

A ima li RODA u Šibeniku, ili bar ima li planova u skoroj budućnosti?

----------


## tanjaa

izgleda da nema   :Sad:

----------


## Mukica

sad je gigi u sibeniku
uclanila se pa ima jedna roda i u Sibeniku

pa uclanite se i vi pa ce vas biti vise!!!
kaj cekate????  8)

----------


## MGrubi

evo čim mi plaća sjedne   :Smile:

----------


## gigi

Ima, evo me, dođite i vi: što nas je više - to veselije  :Grin:

----------


## Inquirer

adresom mozda vise nisam (osim na vozackoj   :Smile:  ), ali srcem sam sibenska roda.  8)

----------


## tanjaa

inquirer, jel muška roda rodac?  :Laughing:

----------


## marta

nije nego rodan.  :Laughing:

----------


## zrinka

nije nego rodman   :Laughing:

----------


## dijanam

nije nego rodoljub

kada rodac rodi tepa
oko kljuna oko repa
misli li se malo dublje
to je čisto rodoljublje
 :Sing:

----------


## dijanam

Evo Šibeniče, lipi grade, dok ne stasa Šibenska Roda, mi iz prijateljskog grada Zadra, iz prijateljske Udruge Izvor ćemo skočiti do Šibenika održati jedno predavanje o dojenju:

Udruga za obitelj i roditeljstvo IZVOR iz Zadra poziva vas na 
predavanje o dojenju "Put do uspješnog dojenja"
koje će se održati u subotu 31. 3. u 10 sati 
u multimedijalnoj dvorani Gradske knjiznice u Sibeniku.

Dodjite i poslusajte jer "mamino mlijeko nema zamjene".

Radujemo vam se!

(i ispričavam se Rodi što uzurpiram njezin prostor   :Smile:  , sve u svrhu zajednickog cilja)

----------


## MGrubi

:Kiss:

----------


## jadranka605

pa i ja sam se pokušala više puta učlanit, ali bezuspješno...
 :Sad:  a bila bi roda...

----------


## MGrubi

kako to?

----------


## jadranka605

pa već sam dvaput poslala onu prijavu, ali nisam dobila nikakav odgovor.
Čuj možda sam nešto krivo napravila?
Sve sam ispunila i poslala na mail. Jesam trebala još šta napravit?
Jesi ti poslala prijavu?

----------


## MGrubi

jesam prijavu preko maila, dobila podatke za uplatu i poslala sam potvrdu o uplati članarine

pošalji pp Zrinki  ...  ili nekome kome piše da je član i još neke aktivnosti (sjedalice , dojenje..)

----------


## jadranka605

probat ću.
tnx

----------


## misho

Cure, može li mi neka od vas reći nešto više o radionici koja je sutra u Šibeniku? Mislim da je o dojenju, ali ne znam gdje? Hvala!!!

----------


## Mama Natasa

> Evo Šibeniče, lipi grade, dok ne stasa Šibenska Roda, mi iz prijateljskog grada Zadra, iz prijateljske Udruge Izvor ćemo skočiti do Šibenika održati jedno predavanje o dojenju:
> 
> Udruga za obitelj i roditeljstvo IZVOR iz Zadra poziva vas na 
> predavanje o dojenju "Put do uspješnog dojenja"
> koje će se održati u subotu 31. 3. u 10 sati 
> u multimedijalnoj dvorani Gradske knjiznice u Sibeniku.
> 
> Dodjite i poslusajte jer "mamino mlijeko nema zamjene".
> 
> ...

----------


## misho

To je gradska knjižnica Juraj Šižgoriž na Poljani??

----------


## misho

Pitam jer su me zbunili rekavši mi da je predavanje u staroj knjižnici, a ja sam nova u šibeniku pa meto zbunilo. A na stranicama Gradske knjižnice Juraj Šižgorić nema ništa o Izvorovoj radionici. Tj. nema zabilježeno niti jedno predavanje takve vrste. Ne znam zašto nisu objavili tu stranicu?

----------


## dijanam

misho, u toj knjiznici na poljani je predavanje.

----------


## misho

ok, hvala

----------


## misho

vratili smo se s radionice. bilo je super. hvala cure!

----------


## klia

Mene se jako dojmila vaša knjižnica 8) 
I baš mi je bilo lijepo s vama  :Heart:

----------


## jadranka605

:Kiss:   :Heart:

----------

